# Stash????



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third. 

When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.

I kept the receipt for the yarn bought for my current project. If I end up with an unopened skien I plan on returning it. If I end up with a partial then I will make something with it to use it up. 

Please forgive me if this question is rude, but I am curious. It seems that many of you have a stash of yarn bought with no project in mind or have accumulated a lot of leftovers. Why? Is there a practical purpose to a stash? How do you know how much of a particular yarn to buy if you don't have a plan for it? Do you look into your stash and then find a project that matches what you have on hand? Should I start a stash?


:sm02:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

It mystifies me too!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

No it turns into a nightmare. You my friend are my hero. I would love to be like that! Only buy what you need. It gets out of control far too fast. Jodi ????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Stashes start all by them selves. I fined great yarn on sale or at thrift stores and know I will use it some where at some time when I do not have money to go buy what I want so dive into my stash to fined what I need. If I have left overs I save them up to do something that only needs a little of each color. It really is nice to go shopping in your own stash.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I hadn't thought of this, but you pose an interesting question. For myself, I like to crochet granny afghans and I buy yarn with that in mind. My formula for this (developed over the years) is first decide on the number of colors (for instance 3) and then buy three skeins of each color and three more for the border. This leaves a little yarn left over and I store what is left. Eventually, I have enough to make what we call a stashghan (yarn made from stash). Another possibility is to make granny squares with the stash and yet another possibility is to make granny's daughters ( the first round of a granny square). Hope I have been able to help. Welcome.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love my stash lol 

I really don't have that much, 2 plastic sealed bin's (both not full) and a few other bit's in a few bag's from year's ago. 

I do have things in mind when I order, I live a long way from any shop's so order mainly on-line.....I would hate to not have any sock yarn if I wanted to knit socks, or yarn for a baby set, or a shawl etc etc etc
Plus I try and buy when on special and order extra

I love my yarn


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

My stash built in several ways. My LYS would have a really good sale and I would buy those yarns that I had been coveting. There was, at first, a project in mind, but now I forget what it was. As time went on, I would buy to support my LYS, no project in mind. Sock yarn--still a temptation but always for socks (although i recently found it is really good for Barbie doll clothes, too.) Then I found spinning, so not only did I add my own spun yarn to the stash, but also rovings and fleece. I would be out of town and visit a yarn store there. Well, I can't leave w-o buying something--usually sock yarn. Then there are all the yarns given to me by others. You know--"Mom is cleaning and has all this yarn I just knew you could use...". I think that is about it. I do still remember the days I bought just what I needed, but that was 40-50yrs ago. Don't try to build a stash. It will build itself if you keep knitting.????


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am currently making a twiddle muff for a dear friend - I love being able to grab all sorts of bits and pieces from my stash to decorate it with.

The rest of it is my retirement plan, in case I can't afford it then. I've only been building it for 45 years!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

You will find that stashes just happen. Yarn is left from a project, you are given yarn, you find yarn that "speaks" to you, etc. I periodically purge my stash as well as knit from it, but it still grows. The same thing happens with needles...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

nittineedles said:


> I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm24: like rabbits, magazines and junk mail.....


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Normally mine is from yarn leftover from a project and not enough to make something else but to much or nice to toss. I save it for my charity hats and mittens. This past year I had inherited stashes from 2 friends, one downsizing, the other passed away. It increased my stash at least 6 times over, had to buy additional storage. Both stashes were yarn I don't normally work with and not enough of one color for most projects so am saving for the right projects which will come along. Since we only have a Wal-Mart here that sells yarn, I also will pick up yarn that I like when I get to larger towns. It doesn't take long to accumulate it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> :sm24: :sm09: :sm24: like rabbits, magazines and junk mail.....


Exactly! :sm04:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a fairly big stash and am happy with it. With bits and pieces, I can make a pocket prayer square. I tend to buy, gasp, about 2000 yards at a time. I can usually get 2 shawls or a full shawl and mixed color shawl (think mosaic) with it. Also since I knit lace shawls they can easily chew up large amounts of yarn. It is also so I can donate yarn to my shawl group, which works well when the color is not quite as useful as I had hoped. Since I lost my husband my finances have really taken a dive and I am so grateful that I have a big stash, since my knitting is pretty much what keeps me going. Long marriages (41 years +) are a blessing but leave an almost unbearable hole when your spouse passes. Knitting makes it more tolerable. Also I think of my stash as paint, so I always have a wide palette to choose from. Stash, you betcha.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer not to have a big stash so I know what I have & don't have to "hunt" for it. I buy all my yarn from my LYS-no online for me. If my stash gets larger than I like I donate some to a Senior center.


----------



## denisejeffress (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm with the majority...stash just happens and in my case it has a life of its own! I just can't help myself, I love yarn and I have plenty to prove it! If you're one that only buys what you need, congratulations you're a unique one????


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 4 full Rubbermaid boxes,4 tote bagsfull,and every time someone shows a project with a new yarn,I have to go out and get it..plus I belong to a swap which gives me more every other month.I know I have SABLE,but I can't help myself.I believe my Dh has the same issue with fishing equipment,lures...garden tools,model airplane parts,etc.Our empty nest isn't empty at all????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

When it comes to yarn, I never buy unless I have a specific project in mind. My stash consists of yarn left over from other projects or full skeins because I bought too much. I feel good when I can use my stash, but I love shopping for the perfect new yarn for whatever project I'm making next.

I'm not sure how I've resisted the allure of pre-buying yarn, because with my other hobbies I'm the exact opposite. I've got more scrapbooking supplies than I'll ever use (and STILL can't resist adding to it). I no longer buy but already have a lifetime supply of things like DMC floss, soap making supplies, shortbread molds, etc., etc. 

I think the cost of yarn has a lot to do with it too (or my thrifty nature). ...just too many choices and too expensive to stock up without something specific in mind.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

pete - O how innocent you are about stash. We have lots of jokes about it as we feel guilty about having it and some of us will not admit to how much we have. I always check my stash before I make anything and feel guilty if I have to go off and buy yarn. I try to use up my stash so that I can have the pleasure of buying the most suitable yarn for my project. Often I see lovely yarn in a shop at a reduced price and cannot resist buying at least 1 ball or 2 or more...... not having any idea what I will use it for. That's how my stash grows...then I have to search for a project to suit the yarn. I do a lot of charity knitting and often buy good yarn at a reduced price so the recipients benefit from my habit. If you can manage to use up your yarn each time you knit I would say that is the best idea.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

All of the above and then I have had the blessing of living in several foreign countries. All of which have. Gorgeous yarns. I get them out and fondle their softness, admire their beautiful color and plan a project. Only to think but if I make something, then I won't have them anymore. Lovingly I replace them and go buy new yarn. It is a disease. Have been married 55years this month. Maybe I will be like some of you and fill the void someday. Only I can't see some charity. Accepting 100percent alpaca hats and gloves.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

What can I say? If I like it, and I know I'll use it, and it's on sale, I just gotta have it. Compared to some members here, my stash is small. When I'm planning a new project, I first audit the yarn on hand. Hubby Dearest and I lived sixty miles from the city for 20 years. Having a good supply of yarn was a priority for me. Also didn't want to run out of coffee or TP. LOL! 
Now that we are back in the city, I've relaxed somewhat. But still don't want to run out of yarn.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is great if you can afford to do so.


klrober said:


> I prefer not to have a big stash so I know what I have & don't have to "hunt" for it. I buy all my yarn from my LYS-no online for me. If my stash gets larger than I like I donate some to a Senior center.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Your questions are not at all rude, but you may find after pages of replies that you've opened a can of yarns! There are so many explanations that in this one topic you'll get to the heart and soul of fiber artists and fanatics. Some have financial issues that determine our purchasing habits or demand order in our surroundings, and thus limit our stash. Some of us thrive on chaos, apparently, as we have the-more-the-merrier stashes. The common denominator: We love yarn!!!

As to how much to buy, there are lots of charts available giving average yardage requirements for typical projects. Naturally, you won't want to run out, so you'll buy extra! Voila! You are soon the proud owner of a stash!


petey49 said:


> Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third.
> 
> When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> ... It really is nice to go shopping in your own stash.


Or, in the case of yarns bought at second-hand stores, other people's stashes. It's been over a decade since I last bought yarn in an actual yarn store. There are yarn stores here, but there are also very well stocked and well organized second-hand stores. I have visited them too often. If the yarn available is something I like, I get it. I know that I couldn't afford to buy as much if I were buying it in yarn shops or even at Walmart.

Stash accumulation is not in and of itself a goal. As others have said, it happens all unaided.

An acquaintance knows you knit and knows someone who doesn't anymore; you receive yarn.

Before the internet, I used to buy surprise boxes of yarn from Mary Maxim = stash building, since most was stuff I didn't know what to make ... back then.

A stranger sees you knitting and wants to get rid of a box of yarn; I had imagined a shoebox. It was the box her kitchen range had come in, and it was FULL!

A major yarn supplier was shutting down; my husband helped me buy yarn from three of their locations!! He cannot resist a bargain, even if it's yarn!

There is rarely any _need_ to actively build a stash. It just happens.

IF the store will take back unused skeins, and IF you can't think of what to knit with them, return them. It's a probem I've never faced.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


Good story!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Scrapdog said:


> All of the above and then I have had the blessing of living in several foreign countries. All of which have. Gorgeous yarns. I get them out and fondle their softness, admire their beautiful color and plan a project. Only to think but if I make something, then I won't have them anymore. Lovingly I replace them and go buy new yarn. It is a disease. Have been married 55years this month. Maybe I will be like some of you and fill the void someday. Only I can't see some charity. Accepting 100percent alpaca hats and gloves.


*When* I knit the 'good stuff', it goes either to myself or someone I can trust to care for it properly - i.e. another knitter in the group. Charities get acrylics.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Yarn can be addictive, but you can justify a stash yarn by kidding yourself it is an investment. Not much different than a larder full of food, a closet full of clothes, a bank account full of money. You can derive much pleasure from squeezing a fine ball of yarn, having a deep conversation about what you would like to do with it, and you won't get pregnant or catch a horrible disease from it. Except, of course, the urge to buy more yarn to keep it company.


----------



## SJudy (Jan 1, 2017)

I have yarn in every room..I love my stash. I can make anything without having to go to the store, I really hate shopping. 
I also "inherited" a lot of yarn from relatives and friends. I pick it up on sale. One day I was in Dollar Tree..everything is $1. They had Lionbrand homespun..for $1! I bought 32...makes great quick scarves and hats..


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

petey49 said:


> Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third.
> 
> When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.
> 
> ...


Personally, I have serious trouble resisting a bargain....and when I see sock yarn on sale, I seem to have to buy it, since it seems that I am addicted to knitting socks. Everyone of my friends and family I, whose shoe size I know gets socks. I have have a drawer full of socks too. I still have 3 large cases full of sock yarn...then there is the worsted weight, and the bulky ... but only one single skein of chunky. Maybe ... I should get it a friend.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Stash is lifeline......I shop sales....like right now...yarns are at a deep discount...that's when I buy....when you can get two or three for what yo would normally pay for one...and don't get me started on ICE yarn....I mean 37¢ a skein.....sorry just can't pass it up....but I have a really large family...and when the grands "grandma can you make me.......? They can go pick out the yarn they want...Right now it's messy bun hats.....I have lost count how many I have made. And the boys love the ear warmers and the flap ear hats...and tnt their friends see them and they want one....it snowballs....and it's all done from my stash.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

My yarn stash is quite small, a few balls purchased for socks, a few charity shop ifnds and some from a friend who no longer knits. 
My fabric stash on the other hand..................I'm running out of places to put that!! Managed to make 3 double bed patchworks lasst year and not made a dent in it. Oh well, retirement is in the near future. Perhaps then.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've given away lots and lots of yarn. It seems to grow anyway. I haven't bought yarn, other than a skein or two of color I want, for years. It seems to grow like topsy and I enjoy it immensely. I mostly knit for charity. It's my entertainment. I think back over my life and can hardly believe how a skein of yarn suffices those yens I used to have for other things. Stash equals sanity.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have inherited, purchased, been given , shop garage sales, it is so much fun! The best part is at 3 AM and I want to start something new it just sits there and awaits my pleasure. There are times I think one project of supply would be a less storage and moving trouble but I get over that! I admire your tenacity to finish that project and use up the leftovers!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a moderate stash....DH says I could start my own store, but he's just silly! I like nice yarn, so I buy on sale. I make a lot of baby items, so I can approximate how much I use on projects and then add a couple extra. I would not like wanting to start a new project and have to wait for yarn to arrive or to have to go out and buy it. I like to go into the yarn closet and pick something out.????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> :sm24: :sm09: :sm24: like rabbits, magazines and junk mail.....


Don't we wish?


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

It is fun to knit baby booties,baby sweaters,hats for charity,there are plenty of places that love to receive them,happy knitting!! Preemie items take very little yarn.Also if your yarn is matching weight you can knit striped items.Or,happy crocheting


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a huge amount of yarn and I know mostly what, where and how much there is of it. I can often knit something without having to buy yarn if it's not too big. I just buy yarn I like when I see it. How much I buy depends on the possible uses for a particular yarn.
I think this condition is incurable.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

My stash is made up of donated yarn, from people who have quit knitting or have died. Or my wonderful cousin gifts it to me. I rarely buy yarn.


----------



## Arbirlot (Feb 23, 2016)

You see beautiful wool and you buy it sometimes with a project in mind sometimes not. You may not get the opportunity to buy it again.
I went to the Isle of Skye you bet a bought hand spun hand dyed wool and added to the stash.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been doing it for years an using it at different times for granny afghans an such. But I never thought of them as stash but I like the word an sounds better then yarn extras


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I store mine in the big zippered shoe storage things you can get on Amazon....I have four right now....two stacked on top of each other go from floor to ceiling and the shelves inside are prefect for sorting yarn....I store by weight and then color you just unzip and boom there's your yarn.1 for worsted, one for DK and one for lace, sport,finger, and one for hand dyed variegated....My very understanding hubby got me floor to ceiling desk bookshelf for Christmas to store books, needles,hooks and works in progress....with a computer my son put in it to watch tutorials and crafty classes. 2 more years to retirement and I am set....


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> :sm24: :sm09: :sm24: like rabbits, magazines and junk mail.....


and wire coat hangers...they certainly multiply! Stash just happens, a little bit left over here, another little bit left over there, the yarn you are really really going make something with, the yarn you acquire as you are known as a knitter/crocheter and someone is clearing out...it just goes on


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I do not have a stash and hope to never have one. I only buy yarn when I have a project to knit. I guess I have a strong aversion to the stash habit because my mother bought yards of material if she liked it for some future project. When she passed away I was amazed at how much material she had stashed away. I used some of it but ended up donating most of it. I am shocked at how much money some women have invested in yarn! Some actually hide their compulsion to buy gorgeous yarn from their spouses. While a stash works for some, it is not for me. To each their own. If it provides you with comfort to have a stash, by all means, carry on and enjoy.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I've only been knitting for a few years, and when I first started I only bought yarn that I was going to use right now. Over the last year and a half I have ended up with a stash starting to build. Some of it just because I couldn't resist that particular yarn and it just had to follow me home. But most of it with a project in mind. If I get some yarn for a certain thing, and know I am not going to start it right this minute, I put the pattern and the yarn into a bag together so that I know what I had in mind for it. Some of my yarn has been gifted to me also. My niece used 4 skeins of yarn for 'packing material' for a breakable Christmas present this year! And it was pretty complimentary colors because she knows that sometimes I like to use 'gender neutral' colors for a baby blanket. I might say that my Mom thinks that I have too much yarn and tells me DO NOT buy any more until you knit up all that you have......she thinks I have at least enough to knit a blanket big enough to cover half the state! I know that isn't quite true! :sm09: I save all the 'odd-a-mants' left over for using either with tied quilts, or will eventually turn it into a blanket for the mini dachshunds. They seem to think that it is impossible to sleep without a blanket to burrow into! :sm09:


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I learnt to knit when I was 3yo....as a teenager(13yo) I spent my pocket money on yarn.
43years worth of yarn, some inherited, some store purchased, some given as a gift, some found at carboots and charity shops, sometimes i buy up the stash of others...I love my stash and love that if I want to knit something I can pop into my own little store.
Hubby and I often joke about how our house is well installated lol
Do I feel guilty ? No, there are worse habits than stashing yarn and knitting.????


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My stash is an accumulation of bargains, prospective projects (which were also probably bargains), scraps, stress buying, sock yarn, and possibilities. And then there's the orphan yarn left at my local knitting group, which I can mostly never resist, and turn into scrap projects, baby blankets, or charity hats and scarves. I have a big imagination and a disabled "adult" child (he just turned 18), so, for my sanity, I require lots of yarn choices because I have few life choices.

For a few examples, here is my Ravelry project page. The last 4 projects are from leftovers, donations, or scraps.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fergablu2


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I unfortunately have a very big stash. When I find yarn on sale online I will order to do a certain pattern later on. I need to stop ordering all these tempting sales and use some of which I have. I am having trouble knitting and crocheting now since I was in an auto accident and to have reverse shoulder surgery and of course it was on my right side and I am right handed. I use to be a very neat knitter and was ofter accused of the items being made by a machine. Now when I knit it does not come out like that anymore and I get frustrated.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Your question is valid, not rude. Some of the "stash" concept comes by accident, others by choice. I have a yarn stash that would make a yarn shop quiver. Don't know about others, but here's how mine accumulated: I haven't always been able to afford yarn when I wanted to do a project, and would have to wait until finances allowed. I started buying yarn for future projects. Then I started buying yarn when I could get a super deal on it. Friends started giving me their unwanted yarn. Loved ones died and I inherited their yarn stashes (along with their unfinished projects. Some of which I have completed.) And, of course, when I'm in my local thrift stores, I've been known to "rescue" yarn at a steal! The advantage of a stash is that you can start a project at a moment's notice. Good idea during our long cold Maine winters! The disadvantage is care and storing of all those lovely balls of yarn! My stash is large enough that I actually made provisions for its next "caretaker" in my will! Please don't feel you are required to have a yarn stash to be an accomplished knitter or crocheter. Buy and use your yarn when you feel it's right. Enjoy!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I never buy yarn with no project in mind, no matter how tempting the yarn in the LYS is. The majority of my stash is full or partial skeins of yarn left over from other projects. Generally, I have a pattern, get yarn specific to that pattern and store both together, if I can't get to it right away. Also, I think you can never have too much sock yarn, so I make this one exception to my rule and get nice yarn when its on sale. I have a memorized pattern, and it takes me about a week to make a pair, if I don't work on anything else. I also have a couple of "one skein sock yarn" book of patterns. When I moved this summer and downsized, I made a major dent in my stash, giving away some yarn and selling others. I still have SABLE (Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy). lol

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I would not suggest intentionally starting a stash, it just happens on its own. I tend to knit small things so 1-2 skeins of a yarn I fall in love with usually more than enough for a project to be decided on at a later date.

For me the practical side is that I live 30 miles from the closest Walmart, 35-40 from the closest LYS or big box craft store and after a lifetime of shift work, I am still awake all night, most nights. So for me having a stash means I am never without yarn for a new project.

Lastly, "orphaned yarn" finds me. And once it is well known that you knit and/or crochet it will find you. I am cheap, so I can't say no to free yarn. Even if it isn't something I would purchase, I can usually find a project for it and that lets me experiment with yarn I would never take the risk to buy. If it is something I know I will never use, I can decline or pass it on.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't have a stash. I have 'projects in waiting'.


----------



## Mariele (Sep 19, 2016)

Viwstitcher said:


> I have a fairly big stash and am happy with it. With bits and pieces, I can make a pocket prayer square. I tend to buy, gasp, about 2000 yards at a time. I can usually get 2 shawls or a full shawl and mixed color shawl (think mosaic) with it. Also since I knit lace shawls they can easily chew up large amounts of yarn. It is also so I can donate yarn to my shawl group, which works well when the color is not quite as useful as I had hoped. Since I lost my husband my finances have really taken a dive and I am so grateful that I have a big stash, since my knitting is pretty much what keeps me going. Long marriages (41 years +) are a blessing but leave an almost unbearable hole when your spouse passes. Knitting makes it more tolerable. Also I think of my stash as paint, so I always have a wide palette to choose from. Stash, you betcha.


So am I, happy with my stash! 
Specially when money runs short, I can find some fine yarn to knit. Sometimes it is near meditation or it can help beating loneliness, use it therapeutically in any ways, or improving wellness and managing illness. 
I am discovering knitting is complex and exciting in many ways.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

klrober said:


> I prefer not to have a big stash so I know what I have & don't have to "hunt" for it. I buy all my yarn from my LYS-no online for me. If my stash gets larger than I like I donate some to a Senior center.


Your last location -- donation to a Sr. center--sounds fine and finally clears it from your stash. However, I suggest you check with them to find out what they do with it. I have seen Sr. centers that forward it to other (not necessarily charitable) organizations or throw away because of smell, tangles, etc. or store in closets out of sight of other members. In my opinion, two that I know of do not offer to the elderly, or non-members of the center. I would rather get my extras to people that love to knit but can't afford to purchase. I have found the same problems with donating to Assisted Living or Nursing Homes. Too often this just gets stored or discarded because they do not have adequate craft rooms or staff to distribute. Sorry to sound negative, but I'd like to think that we also will take the extra effort to be sure it gets where it will be appreciated and used.

To answer the original question from this post: If you can keep doing what you are doing (only buying for a specific project and using up any leftovers), good luck.
It's a great plan, and if you are determined and very strong, it might work. Honestly, it would save many problems along the way--how to store, purchasing bins or other storage supplies, where to store, keeping track of all, "wasted" money, and what to do with it (yourself or family) if you eventually can't use it.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I must admit, my stash feels like it's gotten out of hand. I love to knit and I love yarn. I think it's time for me to get serious about thinning it out. However, I will always have a stash of yarns I like to use.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

My stash just happened. Like others, I would buy yarn I loved and figured I would find a pattern along the way. Some yarn was purchased at my LYS, others I found at thrift stores or yard sales. My sister buys yarn for me, and most recently she found a knitting machine at a yard sale which hopefully will take up some of the stash. All of that being said, I love my stash.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love my sizeable stash. I like to look at it and I can see what things I might make out of it. After donkey's years of making garments in all sizes I can immediately know how much of any yarn I'll need for a project. I might see something that would suit one of my adult children and buy it with them in mind. I know how much I need for each of them and for myself in any fibre and weight. I never buy a particular yarn for a particular project. If I find a pattern and I don't have a suitable yarn, I buy more. That's how stashes are built and it's fun too. I used to scour jumble sales and charity shops for my stash and I'm now in the lucky position that I don't have to but if I saw something I liked at those places then I'd buy it. 

Apart from that......I really can't help it and I fully embrace my addiction. :sm09:


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

I never had a stash until I became both retired and handicapped. 
Now my husband buys yarn for me and he loves sales. 
Since I make for 13 grandchildren,
It is all good. 
Plus I have a charity project going - changing around keeps me from getting bored. 
Left over yarn and odd colors combined make fun lap blankets for wheelchair bound folks.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

You have not made enough items yet to enjoy the possibities that a stash offers your imagination. Mine has accumulated from sale items and thrift store finds. I only have LYS purchases for a particular pattern that I complete. I see a hat or shawl on Pinterest or Ravelry or need a quick gift and just work from my stash. When I need a quick gift I don't want to have to run to the store for the yarn.


----------



## Squaw68 (Mar 23, 2015)

The first time you start a project and run out before the project is finished and can't find yarn to finish it; thats when the stash starts! You buy a little extra just in case. Also, the retirement plan is my own p


----------



## Squaw68 (Mar 23, 2015)

The first time you start a project and run out before the project is finished and can't find yarn to finish it; thats when the stash starts! You buy a little extra just in case. Also, the retirement plan is my own p


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JTM said:


> Personally, I have serious trouble resisting a bargain....and when I see sock yarn on sale, I seem to have to buy it, since it seems that I am addicted to knitting socks. Everyone of my friends and family I, whose shoe size I know gets socks. I have have a drawer full of socks too. I still have 3 large cases full of sock yarn...then there is the worsted weight, and the bulky ... but only one single skein of chunky. Maybe ... I should get it a friend.


Don't get it a friend- remember what they do together in the dark.

Not sure I can answer why I have a stash. i love yarn, the look of it, the feel of it, knowing what I might knit with it. And knowing that one day some of it will be used. And who knows when i might not be able to afford to buy good yarn? Then I will still be able to use some good yarn. No I am not a yarn snob I also knit with the cheapest acrylics in the shop. Depends on what I am knitting. 
And sometimes you know it really is a one off chance to get the yarn.
And to be able to go and find the yarn you 'need' for the next project is good (though how often do I not have what I 'need' and have to go and get more?).
It is an addiction for some of us but with not too many drawbacks (other than financial if you spend more than you can afford). Others collect books or as someone else said fishing gear so no difference.
On fishing on the Tea Party here on KP someone said the other day she and her DH both love doing things with sticks and strings- she knits and crochets, he fishes.


----------



## Squaw68 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry! My own personal favorite!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

SHOULD you accumulate stash? No, it just happens. For my sewing projects, I have always bought exactly the length of fabric that the pattern states. Then I make the project and discard the few scraps. Not so for knitting. I buy yarn because it is on sale. I have confidence that I will use it for some project. I belong to some local knitting/crochet groups, and we donate yarn to each other. 

I mostly knit hats and mittens for charity. I can use a small ball of yarn for a hat or a pair of mittens for a stripe or two on those. Or I purposely make two-color hats, so I use less than half a skein at one time.


----------



## Squaw68 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry! My own personal favorite!


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Most yarn shops I know will not take back yarn previously purchased due to the risk that small amounts may have unobtrusively been removed to complete a project therefore the ball of yarn is underweight. Many stores will put by yarn for a month whilst you Work on a project - it gives the knitter time to make a judgement as to how much is needed for a project.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm glad to have a stash! I like buying exotic yarn. It makes me happy. I have 3 duffle bags full, and I plan on adding more...


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am on a fixed income and when yarn is on sale. I purchase the yarn. I make Christmas presents beginning after Christmas. Yes, I do have a stash. If I bought the yarn only just for the projects I am working on. I could not afford to make as many presents or gifts. I also go to thrift stores and have purchased yarn that I could never afford otherwise.
Moonieboy


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

People collect things. Some people collect coins. Some people collect stamps. Some collect books.

Knitters collect yarn that appeal to them or inspire them. A lot of people, I think, develop their own designs and projects. I, for one, don't always follow a pattern. And if I do follow a pattern, I rarely use the yarn that's suggested (I probably should).

Were you one of those people who had the box of 64 crayons when you were young? It's the same thing.


petey49 said:


> Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third.
> 
> When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.
> 
> ...


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't count the number of times I visited the local yarn shop wherever I am and yarn calls out to me- I may not know what I plan to do with it, but I will eventually.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a huge stash that I know I will never use everything in it. I have projects in mind for 4 projects which will reduce the size considerably because the projects will be plus size sweaters to fit me and my arms are quite large even with all the weight I have lost. I have plans for the Cascade 220 purple tweed, for the denim blue Berroco Vintage, the charcoal gray Berroco Vintage, and the cobalt blue ultra alpaca from Berroco. Everything is in vacuum sealed bags waiting for me to pull them out and wind them up into cakes and get busy. Maybe I will make myself a project this year! I deserve it, right?


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


????????????????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Virtually all of my stash has been gifted to me or purchased at greatly reduced prices. I don't smoke, two alcoholic drinks a year is a year of heavy drinking for me, I might gamble (a $20 trip to the casino every couple of years) but all in all yarn is a pretty benign vice, especially, since charity knitting is my current obsession. If I live for just five more years I can use almost all of my acrylic yarn (allowing for stash growth during that time). So I don't have a problem with "wasted" money, storage and I actually have a plan for what happens to all my craft supplies if/when I can no longer use them. I am on track for using 20+ POUNDS of acrylic yarn in my charity knitting this year. A large stash can be a burden for some, but I am finding it quit manageable.

Oh, and for the person who said they didn't have a charity for items knit with alpaca, you might try the YWCA. The branch closest to me, provides women re entering the work force with professional attire, just a thought.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

wendyinwonderland said:


> Were you one of those people who had the box of 64 crayons when you were young? It's the same thing.


 Yes, I did have a box of 64, and then I was frustrated when one color wore out before the others. I wished I could buy them one crayon at a time. Come to think of it, that is the same idea as keeping yarn in case I need to match it to some color in the future. But I can store my yarn in a very warm place, if I want.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> Stashes start all by them selves. I fined great yarn on sale or at thrift stores and know I will use it some where at some time when I do not have money to go buy what I want so dive into my stash to fined what I need. If I have left overs I save them up to do something that only needs a little of each color. It really is nice to go shopping in your own stash.


i agree, i buy yarn on sale and then decide what to make with it....i usually have more yarn than projects in mind....but it is all such fun!!
Blessings


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Madness overtakes me. Colors, softness, drape catch my eye and WHAM.

I'm usually a practical person but the practicality flies out the window.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

My stash started slowly. Leftovers yarn from projects, fantastic sales of "wish" yarn during the yearly yarn crawls. (I consider "wish" yarn anything that I cannot normally afford.) My knitting group also takes trips to local yarn stores so I also like to make even small purchases to support them. I unfortunately can't knit as fast as I can buy..... So I ended up with quite a stash. Hopefully I will be able to put a dent in it this year before the yarn crawl in September....LOL . I started putting my stash on Ravelry so I can know what I have.


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

My sister, a knitter, asks me the same question because she only buys for a particular project and pattern to be worked on immediately. 
I buy yarn in small quantities when it catches my eye for whatever reason - colour, weight, price and as someone has already said, I do rescue yarn in charity (thrift) shops. Some of my yarn has come from swaps that I have participated in. Most of the time I buy yarn with a particular project in mind but do not start them immediately. I usually knit small items cowls, gloves, socks etc.and mainly for charity. When I am feeling 'out of sorts' I like to 'tidy' my yarn. 
Yes Wendyinwinderland I was one of those people who had boxes of crayons - I still like a brand new notebook, a few pencils and a box of crayons and on some days I get my fountain pen out!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I just started back into knitting and I do have a stash but mine is from buying at thrift stores. I figured until I get good at what I do, I didn't want to spend alot of money on expensive yarn. I find, I buy, I sort. I have lots of yarn and get real excited when I have enough to do a project. I just recently made a beautiful shawl for a christmas gift for someone very importantant at my Husband's work. I use 3 different yarns that worked very well together, looked amazing, and used up over 9 skeins from my stash. I never would have been able to do that if I had to buy yarn at full price. 

I am curious, if you are able to return unused skeins. the few fabric / craft stores in our area won't accept returns on yarn as they are not sure if you used anything out of it. I always tend to buy more than needed 'just in case'. I always figure, I will be able to use it some time.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> You will find that stashes just happen. Yarn is left from a project, you are given yarn, you find yarn that "speaks" to you, etc. I periodically purge my stash as well as knit from it, but it still grows. The same thing happens with needles...


Amen!!!!!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have just organized my stash and it is in 4 huge bins. I am afraid to say I just succumbed to an on line sale that was too good to pass up. I buy a lot of inexpensive yarn at my local Joanne's or Michaels as I make a lot of blankets and hats for preemies. When I am traveling I can't resist picking up hanks of hand dyed yarn that I keep for special projects. I have one bin with sock and fine yarns and it goes on and on. I wouldn't however change a thing. I love it!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I like my stash. I know that there are a number of items that I can make when the mood strikes. I have done better this past year at not buying but this year I hope to knit my stash down so I can get more new yarn. There are so many beautiful colors that it is hard not to buy at times. I always have an item in mind (I want to make) and buy the amount I need for that particular project even if I don't make it right then. I always find uses for the leftover yarn.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I've heard tell that the one that dies with the most yarn wins! I'm in the running! LOL


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Daughter asked me to knits DrWho scarf for boyfriend - that's 7 different colours - 8 balls of yarn ! With left over of one colour I knitted a hat. I thenknitted another scarf in different colours & headband for daughter -that's another 8 balls - 7 different colours = 14 odd left over yarn balls = 14 odds towards stash !!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

When I find a pattern that I want to knit, I can go to my yarn closet and find just the right yarn in my stash...don't have to wait to start knitting after driving over 60 miles round trip and, when I get to the store, hope they have the yarn that I need for my project.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

My stash has grown because if I see a bargain, who can resist. Also, when buying yarn for a specific project I have found it pays to buy one extra ball "just in case". As has been said, there is no need to build a stash, it will grow by itself.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I am currently making a twiddle muff for a dear friend - I love being able to grab all sorts of bits and pieces from my stash to decorate it with.
> 
> The rest of it is my retirement plan, in case I can't afford it then. I've only been building it for 45 years!


What is a twiddle muff? You've piqued my curiosity!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> What is a twiddle muff? You've piqued my curiosity!


Put it in the "search" box near the top of the page. You will find yards and yards of replies!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Stashes just happen. A good sale or a going out of business/LYS closing will also help. I am working down my stash due to new kitten's arrival.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's all a matter of how you feel about keeping yarn ahead. We all do our own thing.I love yarn,my stash is so I have some yarn if i want to knit or crochet something I hadn't planned on doing at the time. And I buy yarn I love, plus I bought a skein each of red and green for Christmas use. Didn't use it all but I will eventually,plus I have some pastels for Easter. And I do buy yarn I just love with out a plan for it.
A yarn stash is a very personal decision, my MIL had a few yards of basic colors and used it for things around the house. She never had a stash, always used what she had before going on to buy more.
What you do is what you like, we stashers like to have yarn around us and often on display.
So we'll all go on with or without stashes depending on our preferences.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Some will come gifted by folks who find things for me at sales. Some will come when when you decide you don't like what you started. I live a long way from shops so order...Hubby gets free shipping with "just 2 more skeins" and graciously gifts me some extras. Don't let it worry you..We could take a lesson from you.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I used to be like you, only buying for a planned project. Then I fell into the hole of having a PP, not starting it and buying for another MUST PP. Now I'm at the bottom of my well...buying cuz it's pretty. So a stash has begun. ????????????????


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think new knitters need big stashes but hopefully as your skills increase you will understand why many people who post here do have large stashes. of course how much yarn one needs for a product is dictated by a pattern. The pattern suggests X amount of yarn. I always buy one extra! That is a habit I learned from my mother. Trust me after you have made 100 baby sweaters... you pretty much can judge how much yarn a specific pattern will take, based on stitch patterns, cables, design details, like overlap front or hoods. The other thing that makes a good stash for me is that the color ways I prefer are consistent so it is likely that at any given moment I can come up with 3 or 5 colors that go together in weight, hand, material content ... if I wanted to make a scarf with mixed coors or an afghan.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a stash because I saw a yarn on sale at a Very Good Price and could afford to buy enough for a sweater so I did. I also bought sock yarn when it was on sale because it doesn't come on sale for 6-9 dollars a skein for Opal very often so since I make socks it was time to stock up. I have 3+ skeins left so when I finish the cowl and mitts I have to make and send to my niece I will cast on a pair.


----------



## pcrochet (Dec 26, 2014)

That about sums it up.


nellig said:


> My stash built in several ways. My LYS would have a really good sale and I would buy those yarns that I had been coveting. There was, at first, a project in mind, but now I forget what it was. As time went on, I would buy to support my LYS, no project in mind. Sock yarn--still a temptation but always for socks (although i recently found it is really good for Barbie doll clothes, too.) Then I found spinning, so not only did I add my own spun yarn to the stash, but also rovings and fleece. I would be out of town and visit a yarn store there. Well, I can't leave w-o buying something--usually sock yarn. Then there are all the yarns given to me by others. You know--"Mom is cleaning and has all this yarn I just knew you could use...". I think that is about it. I do still remember the days I bought just what I needed, but that was 40-50yrs ago. Don't try to build a stash. It will build itself if you keep knitting.????


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> What is a twiddle muff? You've piqued my curiosity!


A Twiddle Muff is an accessory for people with dementia. It's like the old muffs that children would wear in the winter, to put both hands in, at the same time. Well, girls wore them. Boys like to keep their hands busy. Nowadays, girls and boys are both active. For a person with dementia, people add things like buttons for the adult to fiddle with, to sort of play with and enjoy, to keep them busy.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol
I love the answers to this qiestion. They are too funny. I have a stash of yarn,fabric,and wool for rugs. It is so bad in my craft room i don't want to go in. I need an intervention.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it might have to do with how a knitter relates to yarn. I think many people like yourself approach yarn from a practical place, and the focus is on the finished product. 
There are also people who get a great deal of enjoyment from experiencing the yarn itself, the color, feel etc. and so they might be drawn to a yarn and expect to find a project for it after they purchase or spin it. Both are legitimate approaches and the good news is that fiber arts allow all of us to express our personalities through our knitting, crocheting, weaving, spinning etc. and our yarn buying


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, it won't be long before you join the dark side as well. You will notice a great offer here and think it would be a waste not to take advantage. Then you notice some yarn 20% off for a cardigan you've been planning to make for your mom as a gift, but she already buys one and you're left with yarn, etc.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> I am currently making a twiddle muff for a dear friend - I love being able to grab all sorts of bits and pieces from my stash to decorate it with.
> 
> The rest of it is my retirement plan, in case I can't afford it then. I've only been building it for 45 years!


I love your retirement plan. We are all addicted


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

maureenb said:


> I have 4 full Rubbermaid boxes,4 tote bagsfull,and every time someone shows a project with a new yarn,I have to go out and get it..plus I belong to a swap which gives me more every other month.I know I have SABLE,but I can't help myself.I believe my Dh has the same issue with fishing equipment,lures...garden tools,model airplane parts,etc.Our empty nest isn't empty at all????


I am glad you mentioned hubbys stashes. That is how it syarted. I would think that he always bought syuff why cant I.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

maisyb said:


> I can't count the number of times I visited the local yarn shop wherever I am and yarn calls out to me- I may not know what I plan to do with it, but I will eventually.


Yes exactly!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

When I said I bought yarn because it was a very good price I mean Very good price. I bought enough Cascade Casablanca which is wool, silk and mohair, for a sweater and paid 6.75 per skein and it usually sells for 17.00 per skein. I haven't gotten to the sweater yet but I will soon and if I'd waited to buy the yarn when I got ready to make the sweater it would have been GONE(it is by the way all gone at that price)/ See why we have stashes.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

When I see yarn, I see a finished garment. So I have a stash of garments not yet knit.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to be like you, 1 project 1 lot of yarn, not any more!
One day you will be out and about and spot some yarn you won't be able to resist and you will have the very hard task of trying to resist buying it, if you manage to resist I applaud you ????, if you buy it welcome to the club ????


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

you pose an interesting question - maybe building up a stash is a type of "hoarding"???


----------



## jackskoko (Dec 30, 2016)

Ummm, I have to stand up and freely admit that I am a "stash-aholic". We have a Michael's store less than 2 KM from the house and they have unbelievable coupons and bargains. I knit mainly for charity and have bins of yarn (6) that reach from the floor to nearly the ceiling in my craft room. Almost nothing goes to waste. If yarn gets down to the size of a golf ball, I throw it out but anything bigger can be used for hats or scarves or something to give to the Church for their fund raising bazaar. And absolutely I agree - the stuff rarely touched "breeds" in those lower bins. :


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Ditto.


rasputin said:


> Lol
> I love the answers to this qiestion. They are too funny. I have a stash of yarn,fabric,and wool for rugs. It is so bad in my craft room i don't want to go in. I need an intervention.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't have a stash. If I have full skeins of yarn left from a project I return it unless it was bought on line and returning it costs as much as the refund. I've donated a lot of this yarn over the past years and now I get rid of it immediately, either give it to the recipient of the knit item, use it to knit a hat or just discard it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I go into a yarn shop not needing anything and yarn just jumps into my hands and pleads for me to take it home. I'm particularly seduced by sock yarn. After all, one or two skeins is enough for a pair of socks, fingerless mitts or a scarf & maybe a shawl, and there are some wonderful color combinations. Do I have a SABLE stash? Probably, because not only do I knit, I also spin my own yarn and I have a 20 inch rigid heddle loom so I weave as well. I seldom buy yarn for a specific project. I do go "shopping" in my stash to see if I have what is needed for a project.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lets be honest. We are just addicted... to the look of wool, wool specials, the smell of wool...ANYTHING TO DO WITH WOOL & one day, we think we will need it. ????????????


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Uh, oh. Now I have to look into getting some Casablanca.

Maybe we should form "Stashers Anonymous." I know someone who belonged to Overeaters 
Anonymous. She had a "buddy." And she was supposed to call up her buddy every time she was going to--overeat. Get a pep talk and back on track.

Like Gamblers Anonymous, etc.

Nah. Let's not.


barbara97801 said:


> When I said I bought yarn because it was a very good price I mean Very good price. I bought enough Cascade Casablanca which is wool, silk and mohair, for a sweater and paid 6.75 per skein and it usually sells for 17.00 per skein. I haven't gotten to the sweater yet but I will soon and if I'd waited to buy the yarn when I got ready to make the sweater it would have been GONE(it is by the way all gone at that price)/ See why we have stashes.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

petey49 said:


> ,,,, Should I start a stash? :sm02:


Not on purpose. They grow on their own. As others have said, I often find some of the yummiest yarn on sale and know I'll use it for SOMETHING some day. And I have some yarn I've bought on vacation overseas in brands we don't often find in the US. Or I'll see yarn that is so beautiful or feels so cuddly I want to bring it home. But I never started out to have a "stash".


----------



## mrssox745 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am like a number of crocheters and/or knitters. I have a STASH! No, it isn't to the point of being dangerous but is definitely well on it's way. I have been on a yarn buying diet for the past few months. My husband passed in August and I think back to the amount of yarn I gave away over the 25 yrs we were married and I gasp! How could I have done that to my stash? I have been buying yarn now cause I can. Now I have a reasonable amount of yarn for projects in the future. I am also having to learn how to exist on just my income. So buying yarn will have to come to a stop. I have enuf to keep me busy for several years. I am having a problem of getting to those future projects tho since I'm unable to get more then a few rows done of any project right now. I am also beginning to buy material. My friends in a crochet/knitting/crafting group have gotten on a quilt binge. Well, I have decided I want to start doing some quilting but what I want to do is purses. I don't want to do such a big project as a quilt. But my material stash is very small right now. I am hoping to soon being able to start and complete a project again.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

You're new? Just wait!

Mine is mostly from the thrift store. Great prices. Sometimes enough for a sweater but sometimes only a few balls. I see it, squish it, have to have it. Or I buy an extra ball for a project because I've run short a couple of times. If it takes me a while to finish the item it's sometimes too late to return it.
I have a bag of odds and ends that I do a granny square or two with when I have time, one day I'll have an afghan.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I buy yarns when they are on offer, but I do have some projects in mind. It's just that it takes a while to get through them, and then something else pops up and I end up buying yarn for that and before you know it you have a stash ???? ????!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

In my mind yes it does have a practical purpose, I am on a fixed income so my stash is my own go to store I only now buy when I have to for a project for a commission OR if I can't make do with what I have which isn't often.
I am 56 and on a fixed income with one child still in the house so since my daughter "borrows" yarn and my son "borrows'' yarn when I can I buy and add to it which isn't often but mostly I have an accumulation I use. My grandmother who taught me to knit never had much of a stash, but I learned with my exhusband, after he dared me to finish all my wips, he was military, that having a stash came in handy between paydays to keep busy when children were sleeping. Then when I divorced and was cash poor when I had babysitting money birthday money and the like I bought yarn and material for sewing I have built up a stash it's not often I don't have what I need I share when I can others have shared with me. I donate to charities so it all comes full circle. when you can't rely on a steady spending money for yarn having a stash is invaluable as I am sure many others will chime in on, at one point I was hoarding, and my current partner he dared me to stop buying yarn and use what I had then I discovered more often than not I had lovely yarns I had bought just for their beauty and had forgotten, then frugality forced the same thing so I am ok with only buying every now and again and going to the store of me the bulk of the time!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I am going to chime in on this when yarn gets to the size of a golfball here is what I recommend give it it's own bin when you have about 2 dozen balls that size use a russian join and join them all then use a ball winder or wind by hand now you have your own one of a kind variegated/randomized yarn I have made many baby outfits, baby blankets and afghans this way and always people say oh where did you buy that yarn I would love to have it and they are shocked when I tell them how I did it nothing goes to waste here or rarely, when I had cats every now and again a furball yack would happen on my yarn and straight to the garbage/wastebin it would go who wants to touch that gross!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a passion for denier, color, texture. It stimulates our thought processes, keeps our hands busy when we decide what to create( not just make), relaxes us, gives us joy while creating because it's always for [email protected] friends, family, organization etc. For me a nice stash is my validation as a productive citizen who has all instruments at the ready for any and all inspiration. I love it. :sm24:


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

My stash grows as follows, there is a sale and I know how much yarn it takes to make a hat. a prayer shawl or a lapghan - all for charity. So I stock up when the price is low, knowing that eventually I will use it up.


----------



## jlseamstress (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm an admitted yarn a holic! Who knows where all this stuff comes from it just accumulates, and I am addicted. Worse than booze, lol!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

wendyinwonderland said:


> Uh, oh. Now I have to look into getting some Casablanca.
> 
> Maybe we should form "Stashers Anonymous." I know someone who belonged to Overeaters
> Anonymous. She had a "buddy." And she was supposed to call up her buddy every time she was going to--overeat. Get a pep talk and back on track.
> ...


Agreed! NEVER!!!!!

:sm09:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I am sure some will deniability some will say practicality I am not a hoarder although at one time I will admit I bordered that title now it's necessity and practicality. My partner is 65 and I don't know exactly when he plans to retire but I do know I will not be left without yarn, 2 reasons it keeps my blood pressure down and my dr at one point said whatever you are doing that is keeping your bloodpressure down keep doing it I told him my knitting and crocheting keeps me from landing in jail from killing people and I mean it. I am agoraphobic and it (yarn related activity)is my release and it makes me happy happymom/gramma/spouse makes me a good citizen and neighbor and honestly I am ok with that!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Kim Pracy said:


> Lets be honest. We are just addicted... to the look of wool, wool specials, the smell of wool...ANYTHING TO DO WITH WOOL & one day, we think we will need it. ????????????


Oh, it can go way beyond wool...!...My stash is modest compared to what others have admitted to. But I've also "collected" needles and accessories. We moved a couple of years ago, into a smaller house. And while there was space for everything, I decided it was time to downsize not only my yarn, but the other stuff too. I had dozens of pairs of straight needles and DPNs that I hadn't used in years. I had been keeping them "just in case" ... In case DD wanted to learn. In case I have a WIP on a certain size needle but need to start something else. In case a friend needed to borrow. Well, Justin Case doesn't live here any more.
I also downsized my yarn stash at the same time. But I do still have stash, and I'm comforted to know that there is yarn to whip something up quickly without a trip to the store. And oh, Hubby Dearest is my enabler...He gave me the complete set of ChiaoGoo red lace interchangeables for Christmas! So now I have a variety of fixed cables up for adoption.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Your question should be answered by now. I love my stash, four bins full, sorted into cotton, worsted, bulky, and Lion Brand Homespun which is for prayer shawls. 

I didn't know what a stash was when I learned to knit. A woman at the LYS (local yarn shop) was short one skein having enough to finish her sweater. That particular color had been discontinued since she bought it. All searches proved fruitless. The LYS owner even called a few customers who had purchased the yarn to see if they had any left. They didn't. After hearing that story, I decided to always buy an extra skein. That's how my stash was born. 

Like many others, I buy yarn when it's on sale. Now that my financial situation is a bit precarious, I am "covered" because of my stash.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Or, in the case of yarns bought at second-hand stores, other people's stashes. It's been over a decade since I last bought yarn in an actual yarn store. There are yarn stores here, but there are also very well stocked and well organized second-hand stores. I have visited them too often. If the yarn available is something I like, I get it. I know that I couldn't afford to buy as much if I were buying it in yarn shops or even at Walmart.
> 
> Stash accumulation is not in and of itself a goal. As others have said, it happens all unaided.
> 
> ...


How did I know you would be a first page responder?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I started as you did. I'd see a pattern I liked and then bought the yarn. I worked that way for years, until...I'd see yarn that was gorgeous or on sale, or my favorite color and I'd buy it and later find a pattern I liked. Of course sometimes I wouldn't have enough yarn and I'd spend days searching on line until I found it. Sometimes I'd get a great sale and put it on my shelf. But then I needed to make something for a gift, so I had to get a different yarn for that. Thus began my stash. If a yarn shop has a special sale or a closing sale, I'll buy the colors my family likes. Last week I wanted to knit a hat and scarf for my nephew's 18th birthday, and there was the perfect yarn, sitting on my shelf!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

nellig said:


> My stash built in several ways. My LYS would have a really good sale and I would buy those yarns that I had been coveting. There was, at first, a project in mind, but now I forget what it was. As time went on, I would buy to support my LYS, no project in mind. Sock yarn--still a temptation but always for socks (although i recently found it is really good for Barbie doll clothes, too.) Then I found spinning, so not only did I add my own spun yarn to the stash, but also rovings and fleece. I would be out of town and visit a yarn store there. Well, I can't leave w-o buying something--usually sock yarn. Then there are all the yarns given to me by others. You know--"Mom is cleaning and has all this yarn I just knew you could use...". I think that is about it. I do still remember the days I bought just what I needed, but that was 40-50yrs ago. Don't try to build a stash. It will build itself if you keep knitting.????


A woman after my heart. My good intentions lasted only a few months. I'm a relatively new knitter compare to some KP'ers (8 years) but I have the stash of someone that has been knitting since they got out of diapers! Sales and online shopping have contributed greatly. So has attending fiber events with fellow knitters (one needs to bring home souvenir yarn), guild raffles where I can both support the guild and come home with great yarn, the list is endless. Since I am moving in 5-6 months, I have been doing much better and have gifted some of my stash to a new knitter in our group, but a few skeins have still snuck in this past year.


----------



## vreugy (Sep 29, 2016)

My stash room looks like a yarn store exploded and spilled into the living room


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I may be a tad different with my stash. I have a lot of yarn...partly because I bought before retiring, some from projects finished with yarn left over and lots because when a cannot beat it sale comes along....well. Lots from the thrift stores because how could I leave it behind. Some was given because after all, I am a knitter/crochet person. I look at it and think I have too much. Won't ever use it all. My daughter will be looking for who to pass it on to. So, it doesn't give me the same pleasure that you see many others have from their stash. Would I part with it now? No. Would I try to keep it more contained if I had it to do again? Yes. But, when I see a thrift store find, will I pass it up? No. I do love shopping from my stash. I feel like it gives me a variety of emotions.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my answer. etent has Patons DK superwash on sale at $7.50 for a back of 6. This is a bargain I will probably never see again and found impossible to pass up so I have purchased enough to complete my current project and several future projects. This is how stashes begin.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

My stash is out of control because I don't have space to organize it properly. When I first started knitting again bought just enough for a project. Then I started looking, I bought from Ebay, Craigslist, used coupons, finding great deals, couldn't pass it up. Then people saw me knitting or crocheting, 'yarning' as my gd's call it  and I found large bags at my front door! I knit from my stash but I'm not good at estimating the amount of yarn needed. I started a c2c blanket thinking I had enough to finish it but now I have to go and see if I can find another skein to match an no-band skein that I used. It's possible that I have something to match close enough..... that brings me back to the beginning of this paragraph!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

For me I love fiber and have plans for all of it, but my eyes are bigger than my speed for making things. Also I find yarns I fall in love with at a great price, so I buy ahead. I also spin my own yarn. For me It is just about the love of a good beautiful yarn I plan to wear some day as a item.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

And sometimes it runs away from home.....I don't know how many times I go looking through my stash (9 large totes full, and half a closet of boxes and bags) knowing I have a certain yarn and can't find it anywhere! I do remember years and years ago buying just what I needed for a project.... But then there was sales, coupons, gift cards to yarn stores... And it wasn't just for yarns either, there was knitting needles, crochet hooks, pattern books, and other accessories....The one thing I've noticed since I started my stash years ago is the price goes up and skeins get smaller so I tell myself and my hubby that I am saving up for my retirement years.. There's a lot worse things I could be doing LOL!



nittineedles said:


> I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dare I mention the "other stash" of magazine, books, and patterns? I've yet to meet a knitter with a thriving yarn stash that didn't also have other knitting related stashes. I used to tell my husband that if sheep ever develop some deadly disease like the oak trees (heaven forbid), I'll have enough wool yarn to keep myself and all my friends in yarn for years to come. Needless to say, he didn't buy my justification.


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Aimee'smom said:


> I don't have a stash. I have 'projects in waiting'.


Great way to define it!

Interesting topic, Petey. My stash isn't large, two 4' shelving units and I am trying to cut back but sometimes a yarn just feels sooooooo good, or the colors are soooooo wonderful. One thing has helped me cut back-- the Ravelry Stash2Go app for my phone. This shows all projects in my Ravelry library and how much yarn and what weight needed for each project. That way I don't over-buy which I have a tendency to do. Often I am out shopping for other things, when I just get trapped into a yarn shop. Can't be helped . . .


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

m_azingrace said:


> Oh, it can go way beyond wool...!...My stash is modest compared to what others have admitted to. But I've also "collected" needles and accessories. We moved a couple of years ago, into a smaller house. And while there was space for everything, I decided it was time to downsize not only my yarn, but the other stuff too. I had dozens of pairs of straight needles and DPNs that I hadn't used in years. I had been keeping them "just in case" ... In case DD wanted to learn. In case I have a WIP on a certain size needle but need to start something else. In case a friend needed to borrow. Well, Justin Case doesn't live here any more.
> I also downsized my yarn stash at the same time. But I do still have stash, and I'm comforted to know that there is yarn to whip something up quickly without a trip to the store. And oh, Hubby Dearest is my enabler...He gave me the complete set of ChiaoGoo red lace interchangeables for Christmas! So now I have a variety of fixed cables up for adoption.


I am just getting back into knitting. I have a good home for your fixed cables. I could even pay for postage if it isn't too much to ship to me in Buffalo, NY 14052


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

My stash has grown a bit out of control, but I only buy for "stash" purposes what is really on sale. I can then, at any time, start a project of any sort. I have numerous "sweater quantity" yarns and don't have to wait if inspiration hits me in the middle of the night, as it often does!


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Stashes, what an interesting topic. They have a way of growing all on their own. Who can resist a bargain! White, pink or blue....there is always a baby on the way. I call buying yarn my addiction and consider it a lot less harmful than other addictions! The end result is usually a gift for someone and as long as my fingers are busy whilst watching TV, my mouth remains closed ????
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

I LOVE my stash! Good example of why: I'm making pink hats for a project, along with many other knitters. I didn't go to the store for yarn, because I have about a dozen different yarns in various shades of pink, including a few full skeins and many balls of leftovers. This morning I wanted to do a fuzzy one, but only found a small bit of pink fuzzy. I explored further into my stash and found more of the exact yarn I needed in order to make a full hat. Yay! My stash ROCKS!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

If you can help it, don't get started!!! Mine started with a few skeins on sale, with no idea what I was going to use it for... then I saw some gorgeous sock yarn (I don't know how to knit socks)... then it was some lace yarn, some baby yarn, some linen yarn... and so on and so on... If only I knew then, what I know now!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a ridiculous stash that's been accumulating for more than 40 years. I swear I'm only going to knit from my stash then I get a special order for an item that I truly don't have the yarn for. Since most of my orders require yarn I can't get locally I have to order it. I always order one more ball than I think I need just in case then it ends up in the stash. I have a hard time resisting sales so I've taken myself off all yarn seller email lists. This year I'm shopping the stash first. I spent the week after Christmas reorganizing my craft room and listing every single yarn in there so I can go to my notebook and know exactly what and how much I have of any given yarn in there. With any luck I'll be more efficient at shopping the LYS in my basement.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

deercreek said:


> No it turns into a nightmare. You my friend are my hero. I would love to be like that! Only buy what you need. It gets out of control far too fast. Jodi ????


Ditto. Wish I had your discipline. I only started knitting again a year ago and my stash is ridiculous. Your way is the way to go in my opinion. I'm feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

rasputin said:


> Lol
> I love the answers to this qiestion. They are too funny. I have a stash of yarn,fabric,and wool for rugs. It is so bad in my craft room i don't want to go in. I need an intervention.


My DH had to go into the craft room to retrieve the step stool, my charity "gifting" yarn is on top of the wardrobes, and remarked it was messy. GS said , I think Grandma likes it this way! Out of the mouths of babes, lol! Must get it back in order and work on my quilt.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Stashes happen when you're not looking. I only buy yarn for projects and somehow I have a stash. Small compared to what others have stated. See it happens this way. I bought a skein of lovely yarn to make a cowl and while reading this forum saw someone post a great pattern for a sweater. Oh I want to make that, so off to the store I go to get yarn for the sweater. Then there is a bit left over yarn from the sweater. Oh now I see a wonderful pattern for a scarf. Buy more yarn. Oh yeah that first skein is still there but I see a interesting pattern for an afghan. And so it goes. Oops I have stash. :sm12:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I think that there is something addictive that is added to yarn. The more you handle it, you are compelled to get more to handle. It becomes mandatory to get more yarn! Must have more! That is what I tell my family, anyways. ( haha)


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I think my first attempt at reducing my stash was when in the 60's I decided to use my leftovers to make a rainbow coloured poncho for my daughter. All went well at first, then as it grew I'd find I didn't have enough of one colour to go around so, out to buy more. Alternating rows were black and not enough of that either.
In the end I did reduce my stash somewhat, but then had some new colours to deal with.
The poncho is still around and comes out occasionally at Halloween.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I love color, fiber, textiles, and yarn because it sparks my creativity. I'm not a one project person, and enjoy doing several projects at a time. I may have a quilt going in my craft room, a knitting project at my TV chair, needlepoint in my car, or upholstery/repurpose project in the shed. It's how I create, find peace and tranquility, and find joy. My stash started as my finances allowed, inherited stashes from widowed husbands, thrift stores, garage sales, LYS sales, and the magic of ebay. I'm continually fascinated by the possibilities of yarn and garment construction, and the gifting of handmade (not homemade) items. My family love my needlework, and are happy to grab a project as soon as I finish. I find that limiting my stash is constricting and stifling. I make no apologies for my large stash as it fuels my dreams, imagination, and keeps my mind and hands busy. If I have a quick gift to make, I go to my stash and always find the right yarn without traveling to shop. I don't want to waste the travel time searching, and buy additional items that I hadn't counted on. Nope, this is how I roll - happiness, and maybe security is my stash!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been knitting for over 50 years. When you've been knitting for that long, it is impossible to NOT have a stash. I make alot of toys. My stash is indispensable.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome, old viking girl. You say you sell your knitting on ebay. I'm jealous. Can you tell us your user name for ebay? Mine on ebay is waytogo222.


old-viking-girl said:


> I knit and crochet to sell on ebay, so I have to have a steady stream of new yarn. I save all left-overs. You never know when a new idea pops up. Once I made covers for vintage wood hangers. They did not sell well, mostly because I made them in colors different from the traditional ones, but I love them for my own closet. I also sell clothes on ebay, so I need lots of hangers.
> Last year, I made a coat for my little dog, in stripes of left-over super bulky yarn, with big colorful buttons on the back. She is short-haired and needed a coat to cover both her naked belly and the whole back, which the store-bought dog coats usually don't do.
> This Christmas I was short on money for presents, so I made a lot of cotton dish cloths from my stash and gave each recipient 8 of them.
> When I find good yarn on sale, I grab it. There are times when I can't afford to buy yarn, and my stash saves my sanity. Having a stash is like having enough food to last for a few days in case of a hurricane or other emergency. If it should get out of hand, I can make lots of leftovers and sell on ebay, or donate to Goodwill. Also, having a stash helps you come up with ideas. If you crochet, you can make beautiful granny square project with small left-overs. Yes, if you are a true stich-o-holic, you need a stash.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I tend to buy with a specific project in mind and don't have too many projects in the queue. Of course, there's always leftover yarn and that makes the real stash. Sometimes I use some of it up making mittens or various baby items. Unfortunately I don't have time to knit for charity, or I'd use up a lot more of it that way.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I crochet mainly afghans and usually have bits leftover that I can't bear to throw out. People who know me, know this and "helpfully" give me their leftovers. And so it grows, and grows, and grows.....
I do love scrummaging around in it for inspiration and people remark on my colour combinations. I love my stash!!! ????


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I am afraid you are being too cerebral on your approach to knitting... 
Adding to our "stash" is an emotional response to some yarn we just can't resist because of its color, its texture.... and on and on...
You mention knitting with our group for just one month... Well, my dear, you are too young to know what it is all about....
Hope you take this in the spirit in which it is given.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't regret for one minute acquiring my stash! Yes, I buy yarn on sale with nothing in particular in mind, just because I like it. At some point in time it will be used for a birthday, baby or wedding gift. Or, just because I have an idea for a freeform project. I weave, knit, crochet, embroider, sew, and sometimes quilt. You never know when your creativity will strike so it pays to have a stash.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I not only have my left over yarn, but my mothers as well. I bought my stash as my retirement fund. Because when I retire and cannot afford the good yarn then I have plenty to knit up. Plus I have been given a lot of wool and I have in turn given a lot of wool to my granddaughter to knit up, as well as her mother. I have a lot of projects in mind to what I knit and the odd bits, all 8 ply will be made up into a log cabin afghan for my GD, especially colours in blues and grays.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I only buy yarn for specific projects. Any leftover yarn that I haven't used in about a year, I donate to charity knitters for cancer at my local library. I'm not a fast knitter so I'd rather see that group make afghans for cancer patients which I know I'd never have time to do. It's an easy way to support a good cause. So far, the group has made 1500 afghans from donated yarn. I figure 2 or 3 of those afghans were from yarn I donated.

Some friends have given me yarn from their stash when they stopped knitting (arthritis) or from their late Mom's stash. What I could use, I kept. The rest went immediately to the cancer knitters.

One of my friends who is a long-time highly skilled knitter has a yarn room in her house. I have been in yarn stores that definitely have less yarn than she does and certainly not the quality of her yarn. It is mesmerizing to look at and feel the yarn but I don't have the inclination to do that myself. Everyone's different.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

nellig said:


> My stash built in several ways. My LYS would have a really good sale and I would buy those yarns that I had been coveting. There was, at first, a project in mind, but now I forget what it was. As time went on, I would buy to support my LYS, no project in mind. Sock yarn--still a temptation but always for socks (although i recently found it is really good for Barbie doll clothes, too.) Then I found spinning, so not only did I add my own spun yarn to the stash, but also rovings and fleece. I would be out of town and visit a yarn store there. Well, I can't leave w-o buying something--usually sock yarn. Then there are all the yarns given to me by others. You know--"Mom is cleaning and has all this yarn I just knew you could use...". I think that is about it. I do still remember the days I bought just what I needed, but that was 40-50yrs ago. Don't try to build a stash. It will build itself if you keep knitting.????


I was going to write my own reply to this question but you have already done it for me! I do not spin yet, but I still am managing to build up a stash of roving. Oh, well.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Aunt Sue said:


> I just started back into knitting and I do have a stash but mine is from buying at thrift stores. I figured until I get good at what I do, I didn't want to spend alot of money on expensive yarn. I find, I buy, I sort. I have lots of yarn and get real excited when I have enough to do a project. I just recently made a beautiful shawl for a christmas gift for someone very importantant at my Husband's work. I use 3 different yarns that worked very well together, looked amazing, and used up over 9 skeins from my stash. I never would have been able to do that if I had to buy yarn at full price.
> 
> I am curious, if you are able to return unused skeins. the few fabric / craft stores in our area won't accept returns on yarn as they are not sure if you used anything out of it. I always tend to buy more than needed 'just in case'. I always figure, I will be able to use it some time.


If that's the case and you want to return the yarn, bring a small kitchen scale with you and weigh the yarn in front of the Customer Service person. My guess is that they just don't want returns and saying the yarn is potentially less volume than originally sold is just an excuse.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

SeasideKnit said:


> If that's the case and you want to return the yarn, bring a small kitchen scale with you and weigh the yarn in front of the Customer Service person. My guess is that they just don't want returns and saying the yarn is potentially less volume than originally sold is just an excuse.


This is probably true, but there's another potential problem too. I recently heard of a person who bought what appeared to be a perfect skein of center-pull yarn, and when she went to use it, a bunch of cut pieces (as for fringe?) tumbled out instead of an attached thread. The skein had apparently been returned can as unused, and put back on the shelf. Some people!


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Stash.....it just happens. I try to buy what I need for a particular project, then decide that I'm going to make another, so I buy for that. I'll start one, and not like it, or decide that I want to change one of the colors, that I've chosen. By this time, I no longer have the receipt from wherever I bought it, or don't have the time to go return it, so it goes into the stash. Then there's the call of a sale like $1.99 Debra Norville, so I'll grab several of good colors that could easily be used for most anything. Sometimes I'll grab a single ball of something just to see how it works up for future use. 

If you are disciplined enough to plan and use colors that you've chosen, more power to you!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't return or give away the leftover flour and sugar I used to make a cake either.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

petey49 said:


> Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third.
> 
> When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.
> 
> ...


Here is another way my stash grew.....my daughter and family were at an auction and my granddaughter saw this and asked her mom to bid on it. The entire three boxes come to a mere $12.00. All are wool blends and lovely. What a surprise I got.


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> Here is another way my stash grew.....my daughter and family were at an auction and my granddaughter saw this and asked her mom to bid on it. The entire three boxes come to a mere $12.00. All are wool blends and lovely. What a surprise I got.


My heart skipped a beat when I saw all that lovely yarn. Lucky you!

A friend once gave me three large trash bags full of yarn she no longer wanted. I felt like I had won the lottery. I'm still using it, and I think of her every time I do.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't realize that I had a stash until I started checking the cedar chest left to me by my Mom back in 1998. I have bought and donated much yarn to my Linus project box and yet, when I open my cedar chest, there are many, many skeins of yarn just waiting to be made into something. Last month my Knitting Guild had a good idea when they auctioned off donated yarn from their members and raised about $650 for the treasury from it. 
ah, the joys of knitting!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

m_azingrace said:


> This is probably true, but there's another potential problem too. I recently heard of a person who bought what appeared to be a perfect skein of center-pull yarn, and when she went to use it, a bunch of cut pieces (as for fringe?) tumbled out instead of an attached thread. The skein had apparently been returned can as unused, and put back on the shelf. Some people!


Whoa! That is awful!!!! One rotten apple spoils it for everyone.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't pass up lovely soft, squishy yarn and just have to buy more when I see it at a good price... I have mental plans for it when I buy, but that can and often does change by the time I actually use it. I buy yarn like many women buy clothes or shoes etc... :sm01: :sm01:
My stash started slowly, many years ago when my boyfriend of the time's, mother who used to own a yarn shop, gave me some yarn. I think she was glad to get rid of some of the left over from her shop. 
More yarn was acquired several years ago when Spotlight had a sale on self striping sock yarn. It was only $3 a ball, so naturally, I bought lots. A few weeks later it was on sale again for $4 and I bought more... $3 or 4 for yarn for a pair of socks with some left over was too good to pass up. I use sock yarn for anything, not just socks. And so it goes. A few times I bought yarn for 3 projects and only got one knitted, the rest is in my stash... 
I'm always knitting or crocheting something, so my stash does go down... 
Some of my stash was given to me when different people had a clean out. 
I knit slower than I can buy...:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Building a stash (I even asked how on this forum) was my biggest mistake in knitting. A. amount B. weight C. pattern In my experience A+B+C never equals a project I can accomplish. I'm much better off finding a pattern and then to go looking on-line, usually, for the yarn I want for the project. (No local yarn stores any more!) I'm Not 'petite' and almost never have the right amount of yarn...let alone the proper weight ... Planning ahead is better done impromptu as far as I'm concerned. Now ...what to do with that cedar chest FULL of really nice yarn. It represents quite an investment.


----------



## zest7 (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't use the term stash but rather think of my yarn as a collection. I often buy yarn which calls to me. I think of my collection the way a painter would think of the paint on a pallette. Having an array of colors and textures of yarn helps me design and create new projects. I love looking at yarn spread out on a table in the sunlight to help me get started with a new idea.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I have stash! Two stores went out of business and the yarn was so cheap that I had to buy it. I make a lot of charity items. Hats and scarves for the homeless and schoolchildren and blankets and baby things for another organization. I also knit for my husband, children and grandchildren. I usually find patterns to knit that match the yarn I have.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

It's like everything else, I'm afraid I'll run out. With the internet it's easier to get yarn when you want it and it wasn't always. Although I could probably use sock yarn for lots of different things I don't tend to so I need to order different yarns. I also spin and dye. I would say that the yarn gives me comfort and I am just one who will find a project and go see what I have to knit it with. I often find good sales and like to stock up on it. There does however, come a time when you need to find a use of lots of partial skeins but there always is charity knitting or blankets to use up lots of different colors. So I guess I'll just say different strokes..............


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

My stash came from other knitters at the two groups I belong to. I'm hoping to make blankets for the animal shelter eventually, I started yesterday a pair of fingerless mitts from the stash. Did make a scarf for a friend t Christmas also


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

For me it's seeing a beautiful yarn and know I will find a project for, which I can't decide on and see something I want to make and buy more yarn.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sooooooo, you see there are many different reasons.
I envy your style & wished I could get it all knitted up before I accumulated more.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I have a huge amount of yarn and I know mostly what, where and how much there is of it. I can often knit something without having to buy yarn if it's not too big. I just buy yarn I like when I see it. How much I buy depends on the possible uses for a particular yarn.
> *I think this condition is incurable.*


There are conditions that one would wish to be curable; yarn/pattern/tool acquisition is not one of them, at least not for me.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I have just finished reading all twelve pages, thinking "I buy for the project." However, I kept thinking and remembered stashes for projects. As a young mother, my family decided Christmas was for the children. I had six nieces. I bought an assortment of fingering yarn from Lee Wards and made three Barbies outfits for each out of that stash for several years. I have an Easter pattern (egg with chick inside) from the 1970's. Every once in a while I go back to it and have a stash of the yarn needed for it. The Wednesday before Christmas, I decided that I should make something for the Mail Ladies to thank them for delivering packages. I went to my small stash of cotton and made three sets of Spa Clothes and Soap Bags. I have a a pattern for a beaded bag and a stash for it. For all other projects I buy yarn for that project. Now I must confess and do blame my daughter who is a stasher for the stash of beautiful, soft, wonderful, expensive yarns bought at STITCHES over four years, while I was working. I mostly bought for lace shawls. If I ever use this stash for shawls, I will have enough for every day of the year. I love each and every one of these yarns and selfishly do not want to use it for gifts, so buy yarn for gifts. Also thanks to my daughter, I must buy enough for insurance.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

My stash started as a few skeins for projects planned...then I forgot about it. Then I found a lot of simply soft skeins for about 50 cents each and bought them all. I'm still working on them and occasionally buy an odd couple of skeins because I like the color(s). Then there are skeins bought for specific projects (baby gift, wedding gift, prank gift).


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

A stash is a good thing. I have about 5 bins full of various types of yarn and keep them organized according to type. When I have small amounts of yarn left over I weigh it to see if it might still work for another project. I use my yarn scale a lot to manage my stash. I weigh a new skein to see how accurate it is. And I weigh it again after using it for a project and make a note of the weight left. I weigh my finished projects and keep a notebook with individual project total weight. Sometimes one gets surprised that you have just enough left over to make another project the same or just a little smaller. When i buy cotton yarn for dishcloths I buy 2 of the same color scheme and by saving what is leftover from each skein I am able to make 3 dish cloths from 2 skeins. It's just one way to use up some of that stash! A yarn scale is a very valuable knitting accessory!


----------



## megs mum (Aug 13, 2012)

My stash has taken years to gather, I worked in a second hand shop for years and love to unpick garments and use the yarn. And I have told my family I am not passing on until all the stash has been used, so every now and again I top it up.....just in case. I also, when I have a project in mind buy an extra skein "just in case". And by the time I have finished that project that line of yarn has been deleted.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am comforted by large quantities of books, yarn, and chocolate. They all make me happy.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

petey49 said:


> Hello. Been a member for about a month now and enjoy the forums. I have only crocheted two things so far and am working on my third.
> 
> When I buy yarn it is to do a planned project. When I finished my first item I had a full skein left over so I made a shawl for my step mom, and a toy for the cat which used everything up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

I think I would feel better about my stash, if I would discipline myself to finish something after I start it, and not jump to another WIP!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, my advice is to try not to accumulate too much stash (this includes clothes in your wardrobe, hee hee).

Sometimes I buy lots of yarn at end-of-season sales in order to save money. However I have gone overboard many times, so now I give some of my stash away to other charity knitters. I give away yarns I am sick of the sight of, yarns I don't enjoy working with, and some of my enormous hoard of fancy yarns just to downsize the pile.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Some of us also want to hoard a bit of yarn in case we fall on hard financial times at a later date.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

My last three projects have come from my stash. I plan to make a few more messy bum hats from my stash-- each section is a different yarn. I love not to have to go and buy more yarn. Nice people give me yarn the have no projects for, I don't turn them away and love to use what I have. I have bought some basic colors in 2016 but hope to use them all up.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

my stash mostly consists of project bags with yarn and pattern included. It didn't help that my LYS closed rather abruptly last year and that event provoked a shopping spree.... It was the only shop in the whole of Middle Georgia. The irony is that I just moved unexpectedly and now have a shop within 15 miles and another within 40.... Ah well. I can enjoy the sunroom of my new (to me) home with my needles and yarn in hand whenever I get done organizing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> I don't have a stash. I have '*projects in waiting*'.


I like that term!!! It's far more positive than 'stash'.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Why wouldn't people buy yarn they love when they see it on sale? It just makes sense to me!


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

My stash is just because I can. I would be lost without it ????


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I have two stashes. One in the back of my storage unit, thank you my darling daughter, and one here in the flat. I nearly added to the small stash here when trying to find just the right yarn and pattern for someone. I decided to make up a simple pattern for the yarn I bought and I am making a scarf for my nephews friend. So no added stash from that one. But it is adding up just the same. I almost feel like I should be ashamed of myself for acquiring more stash. But I have plans for much of it. A ten stitch blanket, a scarf, a purse and my son is getting me two of the needles I need for Christmas presents. We are having Christmas when he comes home on leave later this month.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

As others have said, my stash happened over time - sales at LYS, clearance bin at Hobby Lobby, bags of yarn given to me by friends after a relative's passing, bags of yarn from other friends who were downsizing (ok, that one I didn't understand!), yearend clearance sales, left overs from other projects, and on and on and on.

I am now retired and don't have as much disposable income, so my stash has served me well. This year all of my Christmas gifts (sweaters, shawls, scarves, beanies, blankets) all came from my stash.... so they were "free".

I think this is one of the few topics where I have read every response on all pages! It is interesting to hear everyone's perspective.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

Like everyone said stash's just happen. I like to buy yarn when it is on sale. Like others I buy for when I retire and won't have as much cash to spend on yarn. I finally wised up and when I find a pattern I want to make and buy the yarn I put the pattern with the yarn. Now I never "forget" what that yarn was for. I find lots of free patterns and just print them out. Leftovers make their own stash, lol! I often shop my stash when I need a little color or trim for a project, especially crochet things or baby gifts. Keep your stash organized in clear plastic bins so you can see what you got!


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh I love my stash lol
> 
> I do have things in mind when I order, I live a long way from any shop's so order mainly on-line.....I would hate to not have any sock yarn if I wanted to knit socks, or yarn for a baby set, or a shawl etc etc etc
> Plus I try and buy when on special and order extra
> ...


That is how I am with my yarn. I do, though have plenty of shops near where I live, I mainly buy on line. There are so many sites that offer specials on their yarn and yarn tools. The shops have a limited supply and do not offer quality Yarns that I like to use. 
I use to buy only acrylic yarn but I have learn to work with Wool, mixed fibers and I love to work with silks.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't help falling in love with beautiful wool and I buy it, always with a certain project in mind. As the saying goes, "The road to hell is paved with good intentions"!!
The size of my stash therefore indicated where I'm headed!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

EdyJac said:


> A stash is a good thing. I have about 5 bins full of various types of yarn and keep them organized according to type. When I have small amounts of yarn left over I weigh it to see if it might still work for another project. I use my yarn scale a lot to manage my stash. I weigh a new skein to see how accurate it is. And I weigh it again after using it for a project and make a note of the weight left. I weigh my finished projects and keep a notebook with individual project total weight. Sometimes one gets surprised that you have just enough left over to make another project the same or just a little smaller. When i buy cotton yarn for dishcloths I buy 2 of the same color scheme and by saving what is leftover from each skein I am able to make 3 dish cloths from 2 skeins. It's just one way to use up some of that stash! A yarn scale is a very valuable knitting accessory!


Thanks for the tip on weighing new yarn! I usually weigh leftover yarn and mark the wrapper so I know what amount remains. Ditto as you do for marking quantities of yarn used on patterns. Makes it so much easier to use.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

You have never met a quilter!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Sometimes it's also known as SABLE!

Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy! Ha!


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

auntiehenno said:


> You have never met a quilter!


Oh but I have!! Sometimes Fat quarters are even bundled and labeled as STASH BUILDERS!!!


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

ELareau said:


> I think this is one of the few topics where I have read every response on all pages! It is interesting to hear everyone's perspective.


Me, too, ELareau! I don't know why, but this topic is fascinating. As I've read them, I've thought, "me, too!" or "nope, I don't think that way." It's so interesting to see how different people deal with their leftover yarn. I LOVED the post that said (something like), "I don't discard my leftover flour and sugar when I bake, either!" So, so true!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tstramel said:


> ... Keep your stash organized in *clear* plastic bins so you can see what you got!


Out of sight _*is*_ out of mind! Clear plastic bins, clear Ziplocs, clear glass doors. Keep it in sight, or it will linger unused forever!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Out of sight _*is]/b]*_* out of mind! Clear plastic bins, clear Ziplocs, clear glass doors. Keep it in sight, or it will linger unused forever!*


*

I like to pack some of my best yarns in cardboard boxes. Periodically I will open one and it feels like Christmas in July. :sm04:*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianne_T said:


> I LOVE my stash! Good example of why: I'm making pink hats for a project, along with many other knitters. I didn't go to the store for yarn, because I have about a dozen different yarns in various shades of pink, including a few full skeins and many balls of leftovers. This morning I wanted to do a fuzzy one, but only found a small bit of pink fuzzy. I explored further into my stash and found more of the exact yarn I needed in order to make a full hat. Yay! My stash ROCKS!


Ah, yes! The PussyHat Project! as part of The Women's March on Washington. I've already mailed off three pussyhats. These two that I made: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-12, and this one that a friend had made for me, but which is really unwearable without much hair under it: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/olithia/witch-cats-hat. (Yes, I have her blessing on donating it.)
I had thought I'd used up all the pussypink in my stash, until searching last night for some other yarn. I have more pink yarn that would be suitable, I just don't know if I can churn out any more pussyhats and get them delivered - across a border and through two postal systems - in time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I like to pack some of my best yarns in cardboard boxes. Periodically I will open one and it feels like Christmas in July. :sm04:


Yes, I do too, _but_ it usually stays in those boxes unseen while more recently acquired yarns - not yet boxed - get grabbed and used sooner. The 'good stuff' never gets used, and that's just _wrong_!


----------



## PiaDaisy Mae (Nov 2, 2016)

Where can I find a pocket prayer pattern? All the ones I find are too big for the small plastic bags. Thank you.


----------



## Julianne_T (Apr 8, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah, yes! The PussyHat Project! as part of The Women's March on Washington. I've already mailed off three pussyhats.


Great hat, Jessica-Jean! I've attached a photo of my first one. Four down, XX to go. I'll give them to folks who are going on a bus from Kansas City.


----------



## donnado (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a stash and I never seem to have what I want and buy more, not a good thing. Don't start a stash if you can help it. And... you have to find a place to keep it which can be an issue.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I didn't buy ALL the yarn in my stash but the few balls I did come home with, I made the mistake of putting out of sight in tote boxes, drawers and closets and they bred.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Happened to you, too? No one warned me that yarn breeds like rabbits!


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

On days that I feel dicombulated and not really interested in any thing I drag out all my stash and I mean all and reaquaint. Myself with my beauties and reorganize it all. . Then I feel refreshed and have renewed interest in various projects again. Infact I think it's time to go and start again. (Much better than cooking which I hate).


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I would recommend NOT having a stash. Your way is best. There will always be sales. There will always be nicer yarn and patterns. Styles change.

The only advantage to having a stash that I can see is that you don't have to wait between knitting/crochet projects. Since I don't drive, it takes me some time to get to a yarn store or to receive yarn I've ordered online. So I do have a yarn stash. It's much too large - and a bit of an addiction. I DO have projects in mind when buying yarn. I just can't knit fast enough. On the other hand, my daily commute is long and if I can't quickly grab some yarn and needles to work on, I go crazy sitting there and the trip seems 3 times as long. Yes, I could read a book, but somehow it's not as enjoyable.

Sometimes I run out of yarn, and have to wait for more to arrive in the mail or for the local retail store to restock their shelves. I can then dive into my stash. However, it would be MUCH smarter to use the time to clean my house or do yardwork. Believe me, your way is best.

My idol is this woman. I'll never be like her, but at least I can dream while looking at the pictures of her house. Notice that she only buys what the family can use in a week's time:

http://www.zerowastehome.com/about/photos/


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I would recommend NOT having a stash. Your way is best. There will always be sales. There will always be nicer yarn and patterns. Styles change.
> 
> The only advantage to having a stash that I can see is that you don't have to wait between knitting/crochet projects. Since I don't drive, it takes me some time to get to a yarn store or to receive yarn I've ordered online. So I do have a yarn stash. It's much too large - and a bit of an addiction. I DO have projects in mind when buying yarn. I just can't knit fast enough. On the other hand, my daily commute is long and if I can't quickly grab some yarn and needles to work on, I go crazy sitting there and the trip seems 3 times as long. Yes, I could read a book, but somehow it's not as enjoyable.
> 
> ...


This tour was stark, sterile, cold, clinical, institutionalized, lacking, dull, boring, strict, confining, hungry......white. We all have our own vision of a perfect life-style, but for me, this life style (although, probably weirdly easy to keep clean) would mean no fun, creativity, and lots of meds for depression. Give me a house with little fingerprints on the cookie jar, and well-loved games and toys scattered in the family room. We all live within our comfort zones - sparse and bare is not my ideal or comfort level.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eppe said:


> you pose an interesting question - maybe building up a stash is a type of "hoarding"???


Possibly, if it get _really_ out of hand.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Julianne_T said:


> Great hat, Jessica-Jean! I've attached a photo of my first one. Four down, XX to go. I'll give them to folks who are going on a bus from Kansas City.


Good one!! I hope we get to see some shots of a sea of pussyhats!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> This tour was stark, sterile, cold, clinical, institutionalized, lacking, dull, boring, strict, confining, hungry......white. We all have our own vision of a perfect life-style, but for me, this life style (although, probably weirdly easy to keep clean) would mean no fun, creativity, and lots of meds for depression. Give me a house with little fingerprints on the cookie jar, and well-loved games and toys scattered in the family room. We all live within our comfort zones - sparse and bare is not my ideal or comfort level.


Never, in my weirdest dreams have I imagined anyone might live like that. However, there was a time when I was taking care of a 4-year-old while his parents worked. Their house was as sterile as that. There wasn't a meal's worth of anything in the cupboards or fridge; no problem about not over-feeding the kid. 
I would freak out if I were forced to live like that! Give me my dusty, multi-hued chaos any day!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PiaDaisy Mae said:


> Where can I find a pocket prayer pattern? All the ones I find are too big for the small plastic bags. Thank you.


Ravelry? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=pocket%20prayer

Or, any collection of stitches. Just make it to the size you want with whatever design pleases you.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like that term!!! It's far more positive than 'stash'.


Would you mind telling me what "happy to be ignored by....................." means? I guess i'm missing the point.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lindamarcella said:


> Would you mind telling me what "happy to be ignored by....................." means? I guess i'm missing the point.


My memory isn't the best; in fact, it's rather sieve-like. So, when I discover that someone has put me on her/his ignore list, I add that person's user name to my signature line.

To know more about the workings of that facet of KP, read: http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/ignore_list.jsp
Personally, I believe that it's a useless thing, and refuse to put anyone - no matter how irksome - on mine.


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

kimmyz said:


> I would recommend NOT having a stash. Your way is best. There will always be sales. There will always be nicer yarn and patterns. Styles change.
> 
> The only advantage to having a stash that I can see is that you don't have to wait between knitting/crochet projects. Since I don't drive, it takes me some time to get to a yarn store or to receive yarn I've ordered online. So I do have a yarn stash. It's much too large - and a bit of an addiction. I DO have projects in mind when buying yarn. I just can't knit fast enough. On the other hand, my daily commute is long and if I can't quickly grab some yarn and needles to work on, I go crazy sitting there and the trip seems 3 times as long. Yes, I could read a book, but somehow it's not as enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I checked this link out.....yuck, what a sterile world they live in! No color to speak of, like walking around in a dream! I'd be cleaning all the time, you couldn't do anything ever without dirt and dust showing! Not for me!!!

:sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

KnittingNut said:


> This tour was stark, sterile, cold, clinical, institutionalized, lacking, dull, boring, strict, confining, hungry......white. We all have our own vision of a perfect life-style, but for me, this life style (although, probably weirdly easy to keep clean) would mean no fun, creativity, and lots of meds for depression. Give me a house with little fingerprints on the cookie jar, and well-loved games and toys scattered in the family room. We all live within our comfort zones - sparse and bare is not my ideal or comfort level.


I agree! That place would drive me crazy! Cold, boring, & it looks like a morgue. I'd be afraid to do anything there because it would mess up the perfect order. Ugh.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

KnittingNut said:


> This tour was stark, sterile, cold, clinical, institutionalized, lacking, dull, boring, strict, confining, hungry......white. We all have our own vision of a perfect life-style, but for me, this life style (although, probably weirdly easy to keep clean) would mean no fun, creativity, and lots of meds for depression. Give me a house with little fingerprints on the cookie jar, and well-loved games and toys scattered in the family room. We all live within our comfort zones - sparse and bare is not my ideal or comfort level.


I agree, that house was weirdly white, and cold. My god, get her some color, quick!!!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

How depressing to have to live in that house. It looks like some sort of display home but no comfortable place to curl up and relax in. I have so many hobbies that I need lots of space for a stash of everything for every hobby. And since I live on a very limited budget, I pick up all the supplies at thrift stores, yard sales or markdowns. I would have that place in a mess in 5 minutes!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I would recommend NOT having a stash. Your way is best. There will always be sales. There will always be nicer yarn and patterns. Styles change.
> 
> The only advantage to having a stash that I can see is that you don't have to wait between knitting/crochet projects. Since I don't drive, it takes me some time to get to a yarn store or to receive yarn I've ordered online. So I do have a yarn stash. It's much too large - and a bit of an addiction. I DO have projects in mind when buying yarn. I just can't knit fast enough. On the other hand, my daily commute is long and if I can't quickly grab some yarn and needles to work on, I go crazy sitting there and the trip seems 3 times as long. Yes, I could read a book, but somehow it's not as enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I suppose that would work for some folks, but if you live where weather can/is an issue buying for a week could present a problem. Imagine being snowed in for a week and running out of toilet paper, milk or other essentials necessary to run a home.

The all white, and with kids? Seriously, do these people even live in this house? It's stark, cold and totally uninviting, but then maybe that's how she keeps it looking like it does...No guests! Thanks, but no thanks. After 40 years of marriage, and 5 homes I have clutter. But it's a home, not a showplace.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> This tour was stark, sterile, cold, clinical, institutionalized, lacking, dull, boring, strict, confining, hungry......white. We all have our own vision of a perfect life-style, but for me, this life style (although, probably weirdly easy to keep clean) would mean no fun, creativity, and lots of meds for depression. Give me a house with little fingerprints on the cookie jar, and well-loved games and toys scattered in the family room. We all live within our comfort zones - sparse and bare is not my ideal or comfort level.


Yes, I agree. I like the white walls and cabinets in the kitchen, but it needs an accent color--not the black drawers--and warmth. There is just too much white in that house. And I don't believe for a minute that the teenager's room is that clean. :sm09:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> My idol is this woman. I'll never be like her, but at least I can dream while looking at the pictures of her house. Notice that she only buys what the family can use in a week's time:
> 
> http://www.zerowastehome.com/about/photos/


Omg, I could *feel * my soul shrivel up just looking at that! I would go stark raving mad in less than 3 days in that house! Where's the signs of *LIFE *? My house is a mess a lot of the time, but it's warm and welcoming, a place where you can come in, flop down in the recliner and breathe. Just don't write in my dust.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> I would recommend NOT having a stash. Your way is best. There will always be sales. There will always be nicer yarn and patterns. Styles change.
> 
> The only advantage to having a stash that I can see is that you don't have to wait between knitting/crochet projects. Since I don't drive, it takes me some time to get to a yarn store or to receive yarn I've ordered online. So I do have a yarn stash. It's much too large - and a bit of an addiction. I DO have projects in mind when buying yarn. I just can't knit fast enough. On the other hand, my daily commute is long and if I can't quickly grab some yarn and needles to work on, I go crazy sitting there and the trip seems 3 times as long. Yes, I could read a book, but somehow it's not as enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I love a neat and clean house, but that one looks like no one lives there. It is the home of someone with OCD and who is neurotic!!!! :sm09:

Those poor kids! No fingerprints, nothing in their bedrooms that is remotely cheerful and child-like!!!

Some people would love living like that, and I do understand, but it's not for me.

My home is neat and clean but it is obvious someone lives here -- and happily, too!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have not read all the responses to your post yet but.........I once vowed I would not buy another piece of yarn until everything in my stash was used up. As I neared the end ( one bin left) my sister cleaned out her stash and sent me hers. 32 pounds worth in two huge boxes. Back to square one. I made dozens of mittens and hats as well as lap robes and took them to church at Christmas time to be distributed wherever needed. Several ladies asked me if I could use more yarn. Silly women.

That was 27 years ago when my husband passed away and knitting kept me sane. My stash is currently down to two 50 gallon plastic bins and a bit. I am knitting and crocheting at a furious rate in the hopes of using it before I go to join my hubby. I do believe I have to separate the skeins to keep them from breeding but not sure how to tell the girls from the boys. They are like baby chicks; only an expert can tell them apart.

Have fun my dear. Knitting keeps me from punching people.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Omg, I could *feel * my soul shrivel up just looking at that! I would go stark raving mad in less than 3 days in that house! Where's the signs of *LIFE *? My house is a mess a lot of the time, but it's warm and welcoming, a place where you can come in, flop down in the recliner and breathe. Just don't write in my dust.


Or if you do write in the dust, please don't put a date on it!


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing your stories and keeping this thread lively. I never thought my original post would lead to such an adventure, including a visit to a "picture perfect" magazine house in which skeins would not dare multiply on thier own and learning about pink pussycat hats. 

I don't know about you, but I am sure having a lot of fun here. Thank you everyone????


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> How depressing to have to live in that house. It looks like some sort of display home but no comfortable place to curl up and relax in. I have so many hobbies that I need lots of space for a stash of everything for every hobby. And since I live on a very limited budget, I pick up all the supplies at thrift stores, yard sales or markdowns. I would have that place in a mess in 5 minutes!


Thank you Chickkie


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> I have finally figured out what a pussy hat is but what in the heck is a bum hat?


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: messy buN hat. Thanks for my daily laugh.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

petey49 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your stories and keeping this thread lively. I never thought my original post would lead to such an adventure, including a visit to a "picture perfect" magazine house in which skeins would not dare multiply on thier own and learning about pink pussycat hats.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I am sure having a lot of fun here. Thank you everyone????


Speaking of "picture perfect" houses, I decided to make a picture perfect craft room. I had my yarn in baskets separated by weight, an old bureau I used to store needles, notions and WIPs. I actually thought I would keep it neat. But those rascal skeins and hanks of yarn go to visit each other when no one is looking and I have found that the fingering and sock weight yarns are somewhat "loose" and breed constantly. I also found that some of my yarn bred and had fiber babies which grew up to breed as well. So much for organization.....and that's my story and I'm sticking with it!! :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Speaking of "picture perfect" houses, I decided to make a picture perfect craft room. I had my yarn in baskets separated by weight, an old bureau I used to store needles, notions and WIPs. I actually thought I would keep it neat. But those rascal skeins and hanks of yarn go to visit each other when no one is looking and I have found that the fingering and sock weight yarns are somewhat "loose" and breed constantly. I also found that some of my yarn bred and had fiber babies which grew up to breed as well. So much for organization.....and that's my story and I'm sticking with it!! :sm12: :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Make sure that those fiber babies don't breed with the dust bunnies and pet-hair bundles. Who knows what may end up in the stash????


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

petey49 said:


> Make sure that those fiber babies don't breed with the dust bunnies and pet-hair bundles. Who knows what may end up in the stash????


I wouldn't mind at all if my sheep fleece got in with my alpaca or dog hair. It would save me from blending them on the carder. 
:sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Or if you do write in the dust, please don't put a date on it!


. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## vreugy (Sep 29, 2016)

Carder is my maiden name!!!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, I have such a stash. It only got worse when I moved near Jimmy Beans Wool, they have so many options that I just fall in love with a color or fiber. Of course, I never seem to have what I need in my stash and have to run out to buy more! 

When I have a skein I particularly like, I will leave it on my desk until it tells me what it wants to be. Stashes are just part of the love of knitting but it's easy to over do it.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Out of sight _*is*_ out of mind! Clear plastic bins, clear Ziplocs, clear glass doors. Keep it in sight, or it will linger unused forever!


The smartest thing I did when I restarted knitting and buying beautiful yarns never-before-seen-by-me, was to start a Ravelry stash page. I felt silly, having only 6 entries, but now that my collection has bloomed (with great foresight on my part) I know exactly what I have and where it is.

All the bins are numbered and stacked in my craft room. On Ravelry "stash", I can look up color, brand, or weight or fiber, and know exactly where to find it and how much there is, and what other color I have in the same yarn to make the correct yardage. And, when those irresistible sales come, I can assure myself that "I don't have any of that!" And buy with pleasure. ( it also keeps me from buying too much of what I have, no matter what the price)

I'm glad I started at the beginning of acquiring yarn. To do it now would be mind-boggling.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> ... I'm glad I started at the beginning of acquiring yarn. *To do it now would be mind-boggling.*


Which is why I don't foresee myself ever doing it, not as long as I'm able to knit instead. Should I break an arm, then I could pass the time entering stash on Ravelry and generally organizing. When I broke my wrist - 2004 or 5? - I was a full-time college student and yarny activities weren't on my plate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

yover8 said:


> The smartest thing I did when I restarted knitting and buying beautiful yarns never-before-seen-by-me, was to start a Ravelry stash page. I felt silly, having only 6 entries, but now that my collection has bloomed (with great foresight on my part) I know exactly what I have and where it is.
> 
> All the bins are numbered and stacked in my craft room. On Ravelry "stash", I can look up color, brand, or weight or fiber, and know exactly where to find it and how much there is, and what other color I have in the same yarn to make the correct yardage. And, when those irresistible sales come, I can assure myself that "I don't have any of that!" And buy with pleasure. ( it also keeps me from buying too much of what I have, no matter what the price)
> 
> I'm glad I started at the beginning of acquiring yarn. To do it now would be mind-boggling.


You are right- it is mind-boggling doing it with a stash already. I'm in the middle of doing it bit by bit. Was going to say I wish I had done it when I started- but Ravelry didn't exist so it wouldn't have worked!
Everything I get goes straight in. And every project as I start now goes in- and if it is from stash that is I have not yet added to Ravelry it gets added at the same time.
And as I am aiming to use more stash than I add to it this year this helps. Finished the first thing today and when I put it into Ravelry it told me how many metres I had used (added the weight in. A few won't work for metres as the metres are not there, for those I will need to rely on weight only).


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Y'all get setious!! All that organising equates to a room inthe white house (not the one the u.s.president resides in.) Where's the surprise whrn youopen a boxand find a beautiful yarn that had slipped to the back of your grey matter. How can it multiply?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I'm glad I started at the beginning of acquiring yarn. To do it now would be mind-boggling.


I'll agree with that - I did it just recently and it took _forever_. I'm glad I did it though - I've had too many moments of 'now, how much of that have I got and is it the right weight?' and 'Oooh, lovely, I forgot I had that and why did I buy that - it's practically identical to _that_ over there'!! :sm09:


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I, also, have a cedar chest almost full of really nice yarn - an inheritance from my mother, and added to my own collection. A good idea would be to donate it to the Linus project, or make blankets (not wool) for those less fortunate who cannot afford to buy blankets for themselves.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not that I'm enabling or anything, but DBNY (Discontinued Brand Name Yarns) has a 70% off sale on a big assortment good quality yarns today :sm12:

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/mailings/index.php#.WHFBKZA8KrU


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Not that I'm enabling or anything, but DBNY (Discontinued Brand Name Yarns) has a 70% off sale on a big assortment good quality yarns today :sm12:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/mailings/index.php#.WHFBKZA8KrU


????. Yeah, just keep telling yourself that. ????


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

I think I may be a bit of an addict, but it could be worse. I stop be the lys for something else, see some pretty yarn on sale, and think "ooh, just a little more". Then I promise all over again, that it will be the last time. .


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> ????. Yeah, just keep telling yourself that. ????


But did you look?


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a pretty decent stash - about 8 large plastic totes full. I do knit from my stash, but it's still growing! Like others, if I find a sale or other good deal, or if I see some yarn that inspires me, I buy more. I do buy yarn with a specific project in mind, like if I find a project and I don't have anything in my stash that I think is just right for it.

Most of the time I just buy yarn in specific quantities rather than for a specific project though. If I find some yarn that I like and think will make a great sweater, I buy a sweater quantity. If I find yarn that I want to make mittens or a cowl with, I buy enough to make mittens or a cowl. Then when I'm ready to knit with the yarn, I search Ravelry for a sweater/cowl/mittens pattern, using the yardage filter so I only find patterns that I have enough yarn for. Jimmy Beans Wool has a knitting calculator that can give you an estimate of how much yarn you would need for sweaters, hats, cowls, etc in different sizes. Just plug in the project type, size, and yarn weight/gauge and it gives a good estimate of how much yarn needed. For crochet projects you would need to add about an additional 1/3 of the total yardage since crocheting uses more yarn than knitting.

https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/knittingCalculator.asp

You definitely don't need to try and start a stash though. Some people only ever buy yarn as they need it, they'll always pick a pattern, buy the yarn, knit, repeat. For others stash building just happens organically!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

yover8 said:


> But did you look?


No, I didn't I was strong! I have all I need and then some for a while. Besides Tuesday is old fart day at the feed store, and I need to spend money there, along with the Great Western Stock Show started this week, and I'd like to make the trip up to Denver.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> No, I didn't I was strong! I have all I need and then some for a while. Besides Tuesday is old fart day at the feed store, and I need to spend money there, along with the Great Western Stock Show started this week, and I'd like to make the trip up to Denver.


Great Western Stock show? Are you buying? Will Miss Minnie and Chocolate have siblings?


----------



## vreugy (Sep 29, 2016)

trish2222 said:


> I'll agree with that - I did it just recently and it took _forever_. I'm glad I did it though - I've had too many moments of 'now, how much of that have I got and is it the right weight?' and 'Oooh, lovely, I forgot I had that and why did I buy that - it's practically identical to _that_ over there'!! :sm09:


Does the cedar smell leave the yarn after it is out for a while.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Great Western Stock show? Are you buying? Will Miss Minnie and Chocolate have siblings?


No, just going to look. The Highlander showing is the 19th, and it would be great to see if there are any bulls "for rent" or what "baby batter" is on the market.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vreugy said:


> Does the cedar smell leave the yarn after it is out for a while.


A) I've had garments hanging in a cedar-lined closet for years; no odor.

B) Cedar - closet, cupboard, or blocks - loses its effectiveness as a moth-deterrent unless lightly sanded yearly. I've never sanded mine.

C) Just about any acquired odor - barring skunk or cat's urine - can be eliminated by exposure to plenty of fresh air. I've had smoke-impregnated tote bags that I hung in the garage for a few weeks come inside odor-free. Just try not to leave yarn where it gets a lot of direct sunlight; sun fades and weakens fibres.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> But did you look?


No, I didn't, and it didn't take any strength to resist. I can afford to buy more yarn, I just already have too much.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Yesterday, I went to Bald Eagle Days Exhibit in Rock Island, Illinois. There were live eagles, hawks, wolves and ALPACAS. At the alpaca booth there garments and yarn. Need I say more? A beautiful, soft finger weight yarn, just right for lace knitting, found its way home with me. Another shawl in the future.


----------



## mrselaine (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, stash...yes it creeps up on me. Everyone gives me yarn. Once got a whole case of Ecru cotton thread balls size 10. Still working off that and have given a lot away. I put some temporary type shelves in a closet...you know with bricks for the sides and wood shelves just laying on top. Some one gave me 12 empty white boxes with lids from office copy paper. So I have each box for a different color...marked on the outside and some for baby and odd balls etc. Best way I know for easy retrieval when I need yarn. You can also buy these boxes at office supply stores.

A lot of my stash is left overs from projects and I have made probably hundreds of preemie hats and blankies. Easiest way to use up yarn. Those little blankets can be about 20" square. There are a zillion websites of hospitals etc looking for donations. Where is also a web looking for preemie stuff for preemies born in Military hospitals...I think they call them wee warriors.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Be careful, once you start they breed in the night and one day you wake up and it has overtaken the house.


----------

